# bmx kurbel - kettenblatt



## dubbel (21. November 2002)

klärt mich mal auf: 
wie wird eigentlich bei den bmx-kurbeln ein MTB-kettenblatt befestigt?


----------



## chico (21. November 2002)

einerseits wird das kettenblatt über die tretlagerachse abgestützt, andererseits wird das kettenblatt mit einer einzelnen schraube direkt am kurbelarm festgeschraubt. 

es gibt aber auch adapter (z.B. DMR), mit denen du an jede bmx-kurbel ein normales bike-kettenblatt montieren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. November 2002)

auch zwei- oder dreifach?


----------



## gangstarr (27. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *auch zwei- oder dreifach? *



Kiffst du? Bau dir doch noch nen Ständer dran.


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2002)

an die kurbel?


----------



## gangstarr (27. November 2002)

Ans Bein.


----------



## dubbel (28. November 2002)

zwischen den beinen hab ich schon einen


----------



## Pissnelke (30. November 2002)

lol


----------



## Pissnelke (6. Dezember 2002)

hat jemand ne nahaufnahme einer bmx kurbel + kettenblatt oder kann mir kurz erklären wie ich das blatt dranbauen muss ??


----------



## NRH (6. Dezember 2002)

Also , des is so :
Des Blatt wird mit nur einer Schraube an der Kurbelbefestigt. Dann kommt auf des Blatt nen Spacer, der den ausendurchmesser vom  Blatt, und den Innendurchmesser von der achse hat. Dann wird alles auf die achse verschraubt und vertig is die ganze sache .

[edit]
So is des a bissel wirr 
Also nochmal wegen dem spacer :
Der spacer hat als innendurchmesser den ausendurchmesser von der achse, und als ausendurchmesser den innendurchmesser vom Blatt
Sollte verständlicher sein 
[/edit]


----------



## Pissnelke (7. Dezember 2002)

ok danke ich glaub ich habs gefunden


hier sind noch 2 zwischenstücke die auf die achse passen in den größen 522/65,5mm (golden) und 522/68mm (silber)

ist es da egal welches ich nehme ? hab von sowas 0 ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (7. Dezember 2002)

Nein is nicht egal !
Was für nen Rahmen hast denn ?


----------



## Pissnelke (7. Dezember 2002)

ein ripper mit bmx tretlager


----------



## NRH (8. Dezember 2002)

Hmm, da weiß ich net welches Du brauchst ....
Mach's am besten so :
Mach aus einer schale das Lager raus , und press beide ein . Dann schaust Du welches Rohr passt (also darf net zu lang, und net zu kurz sein) ewnt. muss noch nen spacer dazwischen, oder Du fragst mal den Richi ob er weiß welches da rein muss .


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2002)

68er brauchste


----------



## Pissnelke (9. Dezember 2002)

ah super 
danke


----------

